# HELP - guidance needed to get out of the UK before I go nuts !



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a new question I'm sure. !!
desperately wanting to join the flock of BRITS who leave behind over taxed, over priced , miserable facilities for children England (it's official - UK worst in Europe for raising children !!).
would welcome any recommendations on Agents to use in the UK to assist with Visa Application ?.
will consider Canada, Australia, New Zealand , only problem is , whilst having worked in IT and Investment Banking for quite some years, I don't have a degree !!. 
Have I struck out, is there still a chance ??. 
I don't want a Business Visa BUT we would be hoping to arrive in Canada with approx CAD 640,000.00 if that helps our case at all.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Pasturesnew. I imagine Canada has a similar situation to the US as far as IT companies go. My husband (an English citizen) also has no degree, but has been in IT since he was 18. He works for an American IT company, and they hire worldwide. Any of their employees can relocate wherever there's an opening. We've considered possibly moving to Australia the next time there's an opening there. 

I'd suggest you update your CV and work through an agency who knows what you want. You may find a company hiring employees from anywhere they can find them, and who are willing to ship them elsewhere. Good luck!


----------



## Donaldson1984 (Oct 2, 2007)

pasturesnew said:


> Not a new question I'm sure. !!
> desperately wanting to join the flock of BRITS who leave behind over taxed, over priced , miserable facilities for children England (it's official - UK worst in Europe for raising children !!).
> would welcome any recommendations on Agents to use in the UK to assist with Visa Application ?.
> will consider Canada, Australia, New Zealand , only problem is , whilst having worked in IT and Investment Banking for quite some years, I don't have a degree !!.
> ...


you need to think about what foreign exchange broker your going to use when you transfer your well earned cash abroad!! the banks rip you off on your currency rate. A very good currency broker that I know is SGm Foreign Exchange, without having a clue about what to do they guided me through and helped me get the best rate possible. Their number is +44 (0) 207 220 1740, and they're more patient and understanding that other currency companies.

Gd luck!!!


----------



## Tracie107 (Oct 29, 2007)

pasturesnew said:


> Not a new question I'm sure. !!
> desperately wanting to join the flock of BRITS who leave behind over taxed, over priced , miserable facilities for children England (it's official - UK worst in Europe for raising children !!).
> would welcome any recommendations on Agents to use in the UK to assist with Visa Application ?.
> will consider Canada, Australia, New Zealand , only problem is , whilst having worked in IT and Investment Banking for quite some years, I don't have a degree !!.
> ...


Hi Pasturesnew,

I fully understand how you feel and decided to apply having passed the point system using a representative, however once I knew we passed I decided not to use them as they cost a fortune and felt what ever they can do I can do myself. So I sent my husbands CV off to 5 companies (he is a mechanic and works for a prestigous car company), that was on a Sunday, on Monday we received a reply from 2, having spoken with one of them for a number of days they offered my husband a job. They have paid for our flights out to Kelowna on 7th Nov, as they didn't want it on their conscience if we got out there and hated it! I also did alot of research into the area and spoke to alot of people (really helpful) via forums like this and now we are applying under the Federal Skilled Workers. I have been told it will take at least 6 months as having an approved job offer will expediate your application. Furthermore the company are doing all they can by calling in professionals to ensure that we do not have any hiccups!

I know what you do is totally different to my husband but there is no harm in updating your CV and sending to all companies in Canada specialising in what you do and seeing who comes back showing interest. We are also going out with alot of monies and even without a job your funds are more than what the country requires you to have. Good luck hope and all goes well.


----------



## bartsimpson (Oct 29, 2007)

Canada pays no tax?


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

of course there is incomes tax in Canada


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Canada is one of the highest taxed countries in the western world,even your after tax pay is highly taxed on many items,then add PST and GST , oh yes,you pay tax in Canada . Colin


----------

